
Martin Weitzman on the Economics of Climate Change - smt1
http://timharford.com/2019/10/how-this-climate-change-economist-changed-my-world/
======
ggm
I liked this a lot. But, having said that: the short write up glosses on the
net present value vs investment outcome decision. Its a strong sell to the
precautionary principle but without discussing the downside consequences for
long-term rates of return if speculation is damped out (for instance) from an
excess of precautions. I might add AGW stands as a bloody good reason to be a
lot more cautious about future costs and risks of 'business as usual' decision
making

